# Kreg Universal Bench 14x28" Standard Legs - Height



## ArthurJK (Oct 14, 2016)

I bought the set over the web from Carba…. Over 200 bucks. Two boxes of rails arrived - no legs. Call, wait on the phone and complain. A week later comes cut off box with 4 x legs 27&1/2" (70cm) long with 4 x 5&1/2"(13cm) feet with one leveller - also 5&1/2"(13cm) bolt lenght.

The Kreg website says: Leg levelers and feet allow for 6" (152mm) of height adjustment: 31" to 39" (78.7cm to 99.1cm). My total height would be only 33&1/2". Ross from Carba… says the only wrong thing they did is not to send 4 levellers but one.

Does anyone use this bench for power tools like bench drill etc. that needs min. 38" height?

Responses much appreciated. I am in trouble to solve this puzzle and have push back from seller - that is how it is.

Cheers.

Arthur.


----------



## ArthurJK (Oct 14, 2016)

Hi again, sorry about the mix up in size. It is 14×28" bench. 12" would be a bit narrow for most of equipment. 
Arthur.


----------



## ArthurJK (Oct 14, 2016)

Hi, 
Quick update on efforts to obtain the information about the bench height.

Ben from Kreg Technical support referred me to their website and closed the query!? I reopened the query and asked: What is the actual length of the legs? No response yet.

Carba… Techs also are trying to get the mysterious and elusive information. What is the length of the actual legs to make the height calculated on the websites?

Has any of Lumberjocks members reached this hight on their Kreg workbench?

Cheers.

Arthur.


----------



## ArthurJK (Oct 14, 2016)

Hi All,

There is quite an interest in this thread from viewers. Many projects on this site are quite advanced and good equipment helps - no doubt.

We confirmed with Carba that 70cm (27.5") legs are on the Kreg Router table frame - thanks to Liam measuring it on the shop floor. I also read some time ago a review of the router table and the reviewer received one leveller. Well not really a levelling idea - more like anti-rocking. Good enough for clamped work but not great for precision machines like mill or drill. So, where are the Universal legs and another three levellers? We do not know. Still waiting for answers.

Somewhat wasteful behaviour of sending wrong parts, multiple batches and not answering queries feels like last century culture of toolmakers - not catching up with sustainable models of today. Catch up!

If anyone has helpful information we can all consider this product.

Cheers. Arthur.


----------



## ArthurJK (Oct 14, 2016)

Guys, and I mean girls as well!

We have some legs for this deal! Ben from Kreg has them! Well, may be not on his desk but he found them. They are newish KRS1000 29.5"(75cm) long. This will give the total height with feet and levellers of 35.5"(90cm). With the bench top of at least 1.5" thick it will do the job fine and will match the height of a standard workbench. I will try to get the right legs from Carba… and will post some more about what the whole deal is about.

Cheers.

Arthur.


----------

